# Нам три года. С днем рождения SafeZone!



## akok

Всего лишь три года назад несколькими энтузиастами был создан проект VIRUSNET. Как недавно это было...




​
Поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman

*С Днем Рождения, SafeZone.cc*

_Поздравляю всех пользователей с днем рождения любимого сайта._


----------



## Arbitr

Ну, С Днем Рождения нас Любимых


----------



## Drongo

Поздравляю ресурс *SafeZone* и его пользователей с Днём Рождения сайта!!! :victory: Процветания, интересных людей, статей, и ещё встретить не раз круглую дату рождения форума. :curtsey:


----------



## onthar

Успехов и процветания проекту, поздравляю


----------



## OKshef

Поздравляю организаторов, преподавателей, учеников, хелперов (ух, не люблю это слово, но аналога нет), всех обратившихся за помощью и получивших ее, в общем, всех жителей SafeZone!
Желаю процветания, посещаемости, верных друзей и долгих лет!
С праздником!!!






P.S. Заходил в 8 утра, искал, где бы поздравить.


----------



## icotonev

Поздравляю всех с День рождения..!В течение трех лет вы сделали так много, что трудно найти измерение достигнуто.Самых первых шагов вы показали профессионализм и любовь к тому, что вы создаете.Вот почему я верю в вас..!Сегодня наслаждаемся на современный ресурс со свежим присутствие в нашем мире вирусоборцов.
Спасибо за то, что вы делаете..!
Спасибо за бессонные ночи и долгие дни перед компьютерами..!
Спасибо за Ваши неустанные усилия по поддержанию текущей теме и всегда совершенный дизайн ресурса..!
Вы покорил мое сердце и заслуженная благодарность и признательность.
Я желаю вам много успешных лет. Лично, если есть что-нибудь лучше, чем здоровье и счастье, пусть это будет вашим!








Еще раз, С Днем Рождения..!


----------



## Sfera

*Поздравляю Форум и форумчан с трехлетием!*

_*Друзья, не забывайте: Только все вместе мы - SafeZone!*_







*Хочу пожелать форуму процветания и улыбок.*
P.S.Серьезные дядьки, улыбайтесь чаще))


----------



## Сашка

поздравляю всех))


----------



## Саныч

Поздравляю всех нас с праздником! Ура! 






*Наш паровоз, вперёд лети!*


----------



## Farger

Поздравляю всех участников этого замечательного ресурса с 3-х летием. Это важная дата для всех тех, кто приложил немалые, я уверен, усилия, чтобы достичь того результата, который есть сейчас. 
P.S. А по возрасту ресурс - еще ребенок Что должен знать и уметь ребенок к трем годам. Растите!!!


----------



## aidoqa

Хочу так же присоедиться) ко всем) благодаря вашему форуму я меня появилось хоть какое то хобби) Желаю чтоб студентов становилось больше!!!Крепкого здоровья всем всем!!:victory:


----------



## Mila

Как приятно читать! Спасибо ВСЕМ за труд, за умение, за бескорыстие, за проведенное время с форумом, за добросердечность и внимание к пользователю.
Так держать!


----------



## shestale

Долголетия и процветания!!!
Я очень рад, что у меня почти год назад появилась возможность познакомиться с таким нужным всем, ресурсом. Всех благ форумчанам!!!


----------



## Mistik

С днём рождения !!!


----------



## Amator

Я не настолько красноречив как предыдущие постеры, но тем не менее от души желаю дальше развиваться и не терять оборотов
P.S. Администраторскому составу также желаю хорошо отпраздновать, только не забудьте, что вам потом вирусы лечить, а то еще снесете очередному "юзверю" безвредный explorer.exe


----------



## Techno

Поздравляю!!! Отличный проект


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю всех!!!


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю всех нас с праздником !!!!:victory::friends::yu::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::drinks::dance3::give_heart2::dance4::dance4::first_move:arty2:arty2:arty:arty:

Так быстро три года пролетели....и..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M2ElwAI0RY&feature=related


----------



## Трубадур

С Днём Рождения и Днём Основания!!! 
Всем счастливого празднования и мирного неба над головой!!!

/// Выше упомянули Основателей VirusNet-SafeZone. 
А кто они? Ну akoK, Mila - знаю. А кто ещё? Думаю что не только я хотел бы знать эти Имена и ники? Расскажите, кто в курсе.


----------



## Amator

Трубадур написал(а):


> /// Выше упомянули Основателей VirusNet-SafeZone.
> А кто они? Ну akoK, Mila - знаю. А кто ещё? Думаю что не только я хотел бы знать эти Имена и ники? Расскажите, кто в курсе.


Помнится был еще один администратор, ника уже и не вспомню.+http://safezone.cc/forum/showgroups.php таблица Основатели


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## goredey

С днем рождения SafeZone! В свои три года ты уже достаточно твердо стоишь на ногах и продолжаешь двигаться вперед.Так держать! Удачи во всем!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю всех!!!Благодаря этому проекту многому научился.Так держать.Спасибо.


----------



## Mila

Amator написал(а):


> ника уже и не вспомню



Тропа.


----------



## S.R

Мои поздравления ресурсу! 

За все время существования выпустилось много талантливых хэлперов. Они за все это время вылечили сотни, если не тысячи систем.

Поздравляю !!!


----------



## iolka

с опозданием, но ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ!
а ресурсу расти и развиваться желаю!


----------



## Tiare

Поздравляю всех, кто имеет отношение к созданию и работе данного проекта! Спасибо Вам, что здесь мы получаем море полезной информации, находим новых друзей и просто с пользой проводим свободное время!








Желаю дальнейшего развития и процветания ресурсу!:victory: 

Вместе - мы сила! Вместе - мы SafeZone! Ура!!!!!!!!!



Мне кажется, это про нас


----------



## Танюшик

Поздравляю всех! :curtsey:
[url=http://blestki.com/animacii_blagodarju.html]


[/URL]


----------



## edde

Ура!!!
С днем рожденья!! 


ps/ надеюсь скоро вернусь  через две-три недели (если я вам еще нужен)


----------



## akok

edde написал(а):


> если я вам еще нужен


нужен нужен


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю. Всего наилучшего!!!


----------

